# The Monumental One



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Fresh off the presses...my latest composition to be scored...

https://owendavidmusic.org/2022/01/28/the-monument/


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Owen David said:


> Fresh off the presses...my latest composition to be scored...
> 
> https://owendavidmusic.org/2022/01/28/the-monument/


Very good.............................


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Dan - I won't argue with that. 



Dan Ante said:


> Very good.............................


----------

